# H&R Springs?



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Does anyone know the spring rates on the H&R Sport Springs and if they are any good? Please let me know before I waste my money.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

did u check the stickeys at the top of the suspension&brakes? you should it will be a tedious process but will save you allot of harassment :thumbup:


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

*DOES NOT HELP*



1.6pete said:


> did u check the stickeys at the top of the suspension&brakes? you should it will be a tedious process but will save you allot of harassment :thumbup:


The sticky up top is to say, there is no other spring on the face of this earth for B13s that are better than the Hypercos. But since they are custom made and the wait for them seems like forever, there has to be an alternative. I've read some good things on H&R and a couple bad things as well, but the good seems to outweigh the bad. 

People who are stuck in a predicament like me, who aren't fortunate enough to get a hold of Hypercos, need to find out what affordable and decent alternatives there are. I have not been able to get much help when asking for advice because the Hypercos are what I am usually redirected to. And if they are all sold out or extremely difficult to get a hold of, that advice is not much help at all. I do not believe that Hypercos are the ONLY decent lowering springs for the B13.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jharris1 said:


> The sticky up top is to say, there is no other spring on the face of this earth for B13s that are better than the Hypercos. But since they are custom made and the wait for them seems like forever, there has to be an alternative. I've read some good things on H&R and a couple bad things as well, but the good seems to outweigh the bad.
> 
> People who are stuck in a predicament like me, who aren't fortunate enough to get a hold of Hypercos, need to find out what affordable and decent alternatives there are. I have not been able to get much help when asking for advice because the Hypercos are what I am usually redirected to. And if they are all sold out or extremely difficult to get a hold of, that advice is not much help at all. I do not believe that Hypercos are the ONLY decent lowering springs for the B13.


well i don't know what to say bro i don't have a b13 so i cant help from what i understand a b13 is less temperamental about lowering than the b14 it has a little more suspension travel but someone else could probley help you alittle better :thumbup:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I've H&R in my B14, they work great, harder than any other Easy Accesible, cornering are a pleasure with these, I've paired with Tokicos Blue (the best accesible choice here at Mexico when I bought them).

BUT....... I've a Hypercoils set waiting for me at the border, I'll pair them with AGX.

If you need a set ASAP, go for H&R paired with AGX.


----------

